

Can anyone review our weekend fun project? - maserati

Me and my partner run this site, Myinsanestories.com where people can post their insane stories or any insane events that happened to them.
======
vermasque
As there are stories listed with content on the front page, a list of
recommended stories, and a list of popular stories, the horizontal scrolling
list of stories is unnecessary (how is it populated vs. the other lists)?

Looks like paragraphs aren't being separated in a story's content on the front
page. For example, story 175 looks like one big blob of text on the front
page. However, when I click the link, I see that there are actually multiple
paragraphs where I thought there was only one. Also, things like &quot; are
showing up in the story content on the front page.

Consider cutting the front page content per story in half so there isn't too
much to scroll through.

After reading one or two drunk stories, consider sorting the front page
stories by rating. If you want to keep people on the site, present them with
the better material first.

------
rhizome
so this is the next big thing in the saving of text?

EDIT: weekend project? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601355>

